# Gate Plans



## handystanley (Jun 4, 2010)

I need to rebuild the gate on the side of our house. Does anyone have a resource and / or know of any plans for outdoor gates?

Thanks!


----------



## IFHConstruction (Jan 12, 2011)

We usually build the frame out of steel tubing to prevent sag and flex and then screw the fence boards on to the frame with coated screws.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Stan,

You didn't say what kind of gate you are looking to build. How tall does it need to be? Do you intend to make it entirely of wood. I built a side gate for my house last year which you can see in my projects. It might give you some ideas.


----------



## HenryH (Jan 29, 2009)

Handy,

New Yankee Workshop offers plans for an English Garden gate, Very Nice.
I built one after watching the episode but I didn't use NYW plans.
In my projects.


----------



## traupmann (Oct 8, 2010)

How about this one?


----------



## kcrandy (Jan 1, 2009)

My two gates have held up just fine.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/18527

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/17370


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Lee Valley and a few other places have Metal Gate Reinforcemant Kits if your going to "ReBuild" it as you've said.

UNLESS you're NOT Re-Building it which might be the reason you're looking for Plans to build a new one.

Yes? No?

You might want to try this


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

This is TYPICAL!! Somebody puts up a Post asking for Help and they don't comment on any of the Comments and He's probabl not even watching his own Post.

WHY BOTHER?????


----------



## handystanley (Jun 4, 2010)

@Rick: I have been watching. I apologize for not responding. Between the busyness of life, the flu hitting two members of my family and work I have not taken the time respond. Please forgive me.

I will be building a replacement gate sometime this year.

Thank you all for all who have contributed ideas.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

That's okay Stan! My error actually.

I've been Posting a LOT of helpful stuff over the last few Months/Weeks and the Poster never shows up again.

I might even Post a Topic of it in "Site Feedback". All it does is discourage people from Posting when someone REALLY is asking for some help and that's what this Site is suppose to be all about.

I Jumped the Gun on Yours. No Disrespect intended My Friend.

Rick


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Do you have a picture of your current fence, or any ideas of what you want this new gate to look like? By that, I mean, do you just want a basic 6' picket fence gate without any decorative touches? Does it need to be a double gate, or a single gate? Any pictures of gates you've seen that you might want to mimic?


----------



## handystanley (Jun 4, 2010)

@Jonathan: I will see what I can do over the next couple of days.
@Rick: Thanks.


----------

